# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Ebu Mansur el-Matüridî

## anau2

Ebu Mansur el-Matüridî
Vikipedi, özgür ansiklopedi
Bu madde bir kişi hakkındadır. Kişinin ismini alan mezhep için lütfen Matüridilik maddesine bakınız.

İslâm

İTİKAD ve MEZHEPLER

İnanç Esâsları[göster]
İ'tikadî mezhepler[göster]
Siyâsî ve Fıkhî mezhepler[göster]
İslâm Tarihi[gizle]
Ayrıca Bakınız[göster]
g t d
Ebu Mansur el-Matüridî (Tam künyesi: Muhammed bin Mahmud Ebu Mansur al-Semerkandî el-Matüridî el-Hanefî), (Arapça: محمد بن محمد بن محمود أبو منصور الماتريدي السمرقندي الحنفي) Hanefi mezhebinden olanların itikad (inanç) imamı, ünlü âlim. Kurucusu olduğu kabul edilen mezhep Matüridilik olarak anılır.
Konu başlıkları [gizle] 
1 Hayatı
2 imam Maturidi Turbesi ve Kabri
3 Eşari ile ilgili
4 Matüridî'nin çeşitli lâkapları
5 Matüridî'nin Düşüncesi
5.1 Akaid (İnanç ilkeleri) ile ilgili metodu
5.2 Fıkıhla ilgili metodu
5.3 Müfessirliği (tefsirciliği)
6 Ayrıca bakınız
7 Kaynakça
Hayatı [değiştir]

Bugünkü Özbekistan'ın Semerkand şehri yakınındaki Matürid köyünde doğmuştur. Matüridî'nin asıl adı 'Ebû Mansur Muhammed bin Mahmud el-Hanefî Alemül Hüda el-Mütekellim el-Matürîdî es-Semerkandî'dir. Türk kültür muhitinde yetişen ve en çok Türkler arasında isim olarak bilinen fakat görüşleri kısmen de olsa ihmal edilen Türk din bilginidir.
Hayatı hakkında fazla bilgiye rastlanmayan Matürîdînin kesin olarak bilinmemekle birlikte doğum tarihi konusunda çeşitli görüşler ileri sürülmektedir. Bu görüşlerden birine göre 862 yılı civarında vefat eden Muhammed bin Mukatil er-Razîye talebelik yapması dolayısıyla, ona talebelik edebileceği asgari yaş sınırının on civarında düşünülerek 852 civarında doğmuş olabileceğidir. Vefat tarihi olan 944ten hareketle, yüz yıl civarında yaşadığı düşünülerek 844te doğmuş olabileceği de ileri sürülmektedir. Vehbi Ecer de ise 863 yılında doğduğunun tahmin edildiğini iddia etmektedir . İmam Matüridînin Tevilatını inceleyen İbrahim ve Seyyid Avazayn kardeşler, araştırmaya yazdıkları önsözde, İmam Matüridînin, Abbasi halifesi el Mütevekkil zamanında, yani hicri 232  247 tarihleri arasında doğduğunu iddia etmişlerdir.
İmam Matürîdî, Abbasî hilafetinin iktidarının zayıflayarak müstakil beylikler dönemi denilebilecek bir çağda, Samanoğullarının Maveraünnehirde hakim oldukları devirde yaşamıştır. Kaynaklar İmam Matürîdînin nasıl bir eğitim aldığı konusunda yeterli bilgi sunmasa da tespit edebildiğimiz kadarıyla Ebu Bekr Ahmed b. İshak b. Salih el-Cüzcânî (III. Asrın ortaları), Ebû Nasr Ahmed b. El-Abbas el-İyâzî (ö. IV. Asrın başları), Muhammed b. Mukatil er-Râzî (v. 862), Nusayr b. Yahya el-Belhî (ö. 881), Ebu Bekr Muhammed b. Ahmed b. Recâ el-Cüzcânî hocaları arasındadır . Yine kaynaklardan elde edilen bilgiye göre öğrencileri olarak Ebul-Kasım İshak b. Muhammed b. İsmail el-Hakim es-Semerkandî (ö. 951), Ebul-Hasan Ali Saîd er-Rüstüğfenî (ö. 956), Ebu Ahmed b. Ebi Nasr Ahmed b. Abbas el-İyâzî (ö. ?), Ebu Muhammed Abdülkerim b. Musa el-Pezdevî (ö. 1000) görülmektedir.
Matüridî, Ebu Hanife'nin yolunu izlemiş, ölümüne kadar Ehl-i Sünnet çizgisinden ayrılmamıştır. Cenazesi Semerkand'ın Cakerdize mahallesindeki bilginlerin gömüldükleri mezarlığa defnedilmiştir. 2005 yılında kabri üzerine türbe yaptırılmıştır.
imam Maturidi Turbesi ve Kabri [değiştir]


imam maturidinin kabri 

imam maturidinin türbesi

Eşari ile ilgili [değiştir]

Arapların, Arap asıllı olmayan Müslümanları küçük görme anlayışlarından kaynaklanan tutumlarının etkisiyle Hasan el-Eş'arî'yi öne çıkarıp Matüridî'yi gölgelemeye çalıştıkları iddia edilmiştir. İskenderiye Üniversitesi profesörlerinden Fethullah Huleyf, "Kitap üt'Tevhid"e yazdığı önsözünde, Matüridî'nin asırdaşı Hasan el-Eş'arî'nin (öl.Hic.324/Mil.935) Matüridî'den daha büyük bir bilgin olup olmadığına dair şu cümleleri sarf etmiştir: "...Bununla beraber Mâtüridî, ehl-i sünnet ve'l cemaate yardımcı olma hususunda Eş'arî'ye karşı bir üstünlüğe sahiptir.
Matüridî'nin çeşitli lâkapları [değiştir]

İmâmü'l-hüda yani "Hidayet önderi".
Âlemü'l-hüda yani "Hidayet meş'alesi".
İmamü'l-mütekellim yani "Kelâmcıların lideri".
Matüridî'nin Düşüncesi [değiştir]

Akaid (İnanç ilkeleri) ile ilgili metodu [değiştir]
Matüridî'nin inanç ilkeleri (akaid) ile ilgili en kapsamlı eseri Kitab üt-Tevhid'dir. Bu esere göre dinin öğrenilmesinde başvurulacak "vasıtalar iki olup, biri nakil, diğeri akıl" dır. Nakil'den maksat Kur'an ve Sünnet'tir. En başta 'Kur'an' gelir ve Kur'an'ın anlaşılması konusunda Matüridî'nin Selefiyye, Mutezile mezheplerinden ve filozoflardan ayrılan metodu vardır. Selefiyye, nakli akıldan önce tutar ve Kur'an'ın ancak hadis ışığında açıklanmasına izin verir, felsefi ve te'vile dayalı yoruma izin vermez. Mutezile, Kur'an ve akıl birbiriyle çelişirse nakli yani Kur'an'ı bırakır, aklı esas alır. Filozoflara göre gerçek yalnız akıl ile bilinir ve bulunur, Kur'an genellikle aklî verilere göre yorumlanır. Daha önce de belirtildiği gibi Matüridî'ye göre dinin kaynağı olarak nakil (Kur'an) ve akıla aynı oranda itimat etmek gerekir. Matüridî, İslâmın evrenselliğine zarar vermeyecek biçimde, itici olmaktan çok kucaklayıcı bir yaklaşımla dini anlatır. Bu sebeple Matüridî, dinin "özünü" ilgilendirmeyen görüş farklılıklarını hoş görür, onların sahiplerini dinden çıkmış saymaz. Kendisiyle aynı görüşte olmayanları zorlamaz. "Akıl" ile "nakli" dengeli bir şekilde kullanır. Akıl, bilgi kaynaklarından biri, insana verilmiş ilâhi bir emanettir. İnsanlar akılları sayesinde güzellik ve çirkinlikleri tanır, kendi üstünlüklerini onun sayesinde anlarlar. Kulun kusur işlemesi aklını kullanmayışı yüzündendir. "Allah'ın emirleri akıllı olana hitabendir". Allah'ın emirlerini anlayacak akıl seviyesine sahip olmayanlar, ilâhi emirlerin dışında kalır, sorumlu olmazlar.
Matüridî'ye göre insan "Fizyolojik yapıyla beraber aynı zamanda akla da sahip kılınarak yaratılmış; yaratılmışları (mahlûkat) yönetmek yeteneği ile sivrilmiş, her türlü zorluğa katlanarak, onların üstesinden gelmek için aklı devreye sokmakla mümtaz kılınmıştır. Zira akıl, temyiz kabiliyetinin en güçlü silâhıdır"
Netice olarak Matüridî dine; akıl, ilim, hoşgörü ve taassuptan uzak bir tavırla yaklaşır. İnancın ana ilkelerini ilgilendirmeyen (esasa müteallik olmayan) eylem ve ibadet farklılıklarını hoşgörü ile karşılar, kelime-i şehadet getiren, Kıble'ye yönelen herkesi mü'min olarak değerlendirir. Ancak Allah-u Teala Kur'an'da, sadece Allah'a ulaşmak isteyenlerin 'Hak Mümin' olduğunu, sadece bu insanların tevhid'i oluşturan takva sahipleri olduğunu ve sadece Allah'a ulaşmak isteyenlerin cennete gireceğini açık bir dille anlatmıştır. Açık bir yalanlamada (inkâr) bulunmadıkları sürece insanların ibadet ve işlerine karışılmaması gerekliliğini savunur. Bu, eylemin amele dahil edilmemesi anlamını taşır. Yani, Matüridî insanları, Mutezile ve Hariciler gibi kendi prensip ve görüşlerine uymaya zorlamaz. "Dinde zorlama yoktur" yaklaşımını esas alır.
Fıkıhla ilgili metodu [değiştir]
Matüridî, "Irak fıkıh mezhebinin pîri" kabul edilen Ebu Hanife (Öl.767) nin yolu ve metodunu benimsemiştir. Ebu Hanife'ye göre fıkıh "Ma'rifet ün-Nefsi ma lehâ ve ma aleyhâ" dır. Anlamı, fıkıh ilmi içine insanın lehinde ve aleyhinde olan her şey girer, demektir. İnsanın inanç meseleleri de, eylemleri de fıkhın konusunu oluşturur. Bu sebeple ebu Hanife kelâm (ilâhiyat) kitabına el-Fıkıh ül-Ekber adını vermiştir. Ebu Hanife'nin öğrencisi sayılan Matüridî de hem inanç (iman) ve Tanrı bilimi, hem de insan eylemleri (ameli) yönlerini fıkhın içinde mütalaa eder. Bu sebeple "Matüridî"; fıkıhta akıla, kıyas'a önem veren ve fıkıh tarihinde re'y taraftarları diye anılan guruba dâhildir. Daha sonraları dinin füruuna (ikinci derecede önemli olan) ameli hayata (dünyada yapılan eylemlere) ait bilgi ve kararları kapsayan bilim dalının adı olmuştur.
Matüridî, fıkıh alanında bağımsız hareket eden bir müçtehid değil, Hanefi mezhebinin âlimidir ve görüşlerini hep bu çerçeveye sokmuştur. Ebu Hanife'de olduğu gibi, o'na göre de bilgi edinme yolları; duyular, akıl ve nakil (haber)dir. Fıkhın kaynakları da; Kitap (yani Kur'an), Sünnet, İcmâ, kıyas, istihsan (güzel bulma, beğenme), geçmiş şeriat, "sahabe sözleri"dir.
Müfessirliği (tefsirciliği) [değiştir]
Matüridî'nin tefsirle ilgili mufassal bir eseri vardır. Bu eserin adını Kâtip Çelebi, "Te'vilat ül-Maturiyyeti fî Beyani Usuli Ehlis-Sünneti ve Usul it-Tevhid" adıyla verir. Eserini, Te'vilatu Ehl is-Sünne adıyla ananlar da vardır. Biz kısaca "Te'vilat" adını kullanacak, belli başlı özellikleri üzerinde duracağız.
Matüridî'ye göre dinin öğrenilmesinde "başvurulacak vasıtalar iki olup, biri nakil, diğeri de akıl'dır." 'Nakil'in başında Kur'an gelmektedir. Kur'an'dan dinin bilinmesi konusunda Matüridî'nin Selefiyye'den, Mutezile'den ve filozoflardandan ayrılan bir metodu vardır, demiştik. Filozoflar için gerçek akıl ile bilinir ve bulunur. Matüridî, Kur'an'ın tefsiri ile ilgili olarak bizlere bıraktığı Te'vilat ül-Kur'an adlı tefsir kitabında ilk defa dirayet metodu nu kullanmıştır. Ancak Matüridî bu Kur'an tefsirinde tefsir kelimesini değil, te'vil kelimesini kullanmıştır. O'na göre tefsir Allah'ın kelâmından murad edilen şey hakkında kesinlikle hüküm vermektir. Fakat te'vil, kelimenin (lafzın) ihtimallerinden birini tercih etmektir. Burada Allah'ı şahit gösterme ve kendi görüşlerini Allah'ın muradı gibi sanmaya yer yoktur. Temelde mutlaklık değil, izafilik (görecelik) söz konusudur.
Matüridî'nin tefsirinde izlediği yolu M.Ragıp İmamoğlu ve Yrd. Doç. Dr. Muhammed Eroğlu'nun çalışmalarından özetle sunarsak:
Matüridî ayetleri ayetle tefsir etmiş ve bu metodu yaygın biçimde kullanmıştır. Ayeti ayetle tefsir ederken, ayetler arasında ilişki kurmuş, asılsız haberlerden, rivayetlerden kaçınmıştır.
Kıraat ve mushaf farklarıyla tefsir yapmıştır.
Ayetleri hadislerden yararlanarak tefsir etmiştir. Ancak, hadislerin sıhhati üzerinde titizlikle durmuştur.
Ayetlerin lügat anlamlarına başvurulmuştur. Şiirlere az yer verilmişitir.
Arapça olmayıp da Araplaşmış (muarreb) kelimeleri de tefsir eder. Belâgat (düzgün anlatım san'atı, retorik) bilimine hakimiyeti görülmektedir.
Ayetlerin nüzul (iniş) sebeplerine yer verilmiş ve onlardan yararlanılmıştır. Nüzul sebepleri ile, hükümle sebep arasında ilişki kurmuştur.
Gramer tahlilleri çok azdır.
Hanefî mezhebine bağlı olduğu için ahkâm ayetlerinin tevilinde Hanefîliğin esaslarını ön plânda tutmuştur.
Ayrıca bakınız [değiştir]

Kelâm
İslâm felsefesi
İtikadi Mezhepler
Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı Matüridilik, Atatürk ile birlikte Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ndeki Sünni vatandaşlarının itikadi mezhebidir.
Kaynakça [değiştir]

Ahmet Vehbi Ecer, "Büyük Türk Alimi Matüridî"
Amiran Kutkan, "Türk Milletinin Manevi Kaynakları"
Sönmez Kutlu, "İmam Matüridi ve Matüridilik"
Abdullah Manaz, "Dünyada ve Türkiye'de Siyasi İslâmcılık"
Hanifi Özcan, "Matüridi'de Bilgi Problemi"
Hilmi Ziya Ülken, "Millet ve Tarih Şuuru"
M. Sait Yazıcıoğlu, "Matüridî ve Nesefî'ye göre 'İnsan Hürriyeti' Kavramı"
Ali Duman, "İmam Matürîdî, Hayatı, Eserleri ve İslam Düşüncesindeki Yeri", Hikmet Yurdu Düşünce-Yorum Sosyal Bilimler Araştırma Dergisi (www.hikmetyurdu.com), Yıl:2, S.4, 109-126.

----------

